# Need good thoughts for Tiny's vet visit tomorrow



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I will definitely keep Tiny in my thoughts and prayers as she goes through everything tomorrow. Hugs for you too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good thoughts and prayers streaming Tiny's way from CT..........


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Tiny and her worried Momma being sent.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be keeping ms. Tiny in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope everything goes alright. 

I am curious with the ear growth, is it possible to take it off and stitch it back up easily? The ear doesn't have that much extra skin to work with.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I Will most definitely keep her and you in my thoughts!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers and good wishes for Tiny! After having Tucker and all his lumps with 2 breaking open, it was a no brainer to get the cyst removed from the base of Fiona's tail. Did not want to deal with all the blood again somewhere down the road....and possibility of her not being able to undergo surgery.

Sounds like Tiny is a good candidate for surgery. and you have a great vet to do it. I feel for you and the stress level you must have about this, I get it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just checking in here before walking Toby down for his acupuncture session today. I'll say prayers and send positive energy up you way for Tiny. I hope all is well and she will sail through everything just fine. We want to celebrate her 15th birthday in the best possible way and that means a healthy girl. :crossfing

I'm also going to light a candle for her. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We won't really know what's involved until he has her drugged enough to get a good look at it. It seems to be bothering her, and she won't let us near it. Right now it's pretty crusty and matted with hair (it's about the size of a silver dollar) but as far as we can tell, it's only attached to the ear by a "stalk" and the rest is just sort of, well, free? 
Sorry for the graphic description.



Rainheart said:


> I will be keeping ms. Tiny in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope everything goes alright.
> 
> I am curious with the ear growth, is it possible to take it off and stitch it back up easily? The ear doesn't have that much extra skin to work with.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be thinking good thoughts for Tiny tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just said a prayer for tiny and will continue them.
It sounds good that the growth is attached by a stalk - much less area to work with for removal.

Give her a kiss for me!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Tiny tomorrow!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I like your vet, sounds very conscientious and conservative, and effective. Lots of good thoughts for a very positive report today.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It sounds like you have a great vet who is willing to listen to your concerns and work with you on the best intervention.
Keeping you and Tiny in my thoughts for all to go well tomorrow.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Will be thinking of Tiny and you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be keeping Tiny in my prayers tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely saying lots of thoughts and prayers for Tiny and things to go smoothly and for you to have that girl for more years ahead.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Tiny. Hopefully the vet can just fix everything quickly and she'll feel wonderful celebrating her birthday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Tiny girl, will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to for your Tiny girl.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hotel,

We'll keep Tiny in our thoughts and prayers.

When Katie had ACL surgery we bought her a soft Elizabethan Collar like these (Google Search Results):

soft elizabethan collar - Google Search


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What time is the procedure today? Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the good thoughts. It means a lot to me. Andy's dad, thanks for the collar link. I'm hoping she'll leave it alone without a collar...but we'll see. She can only reach it with her back foot,so I may just bandage the back foot when I'm not around to watch her. I'm normally around most of the time, or my husband is.
We leave here at 7:30 a.m., the procedure starts at 9:00. I don't know how long it will take, because I don't know yet what he will have to do. 
Needless to say, my stomach is in knots this morning with worry.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts today for Tiny.....


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunny, Maddie and I are sending good vibes your way today! Fingers and Paws crossed here downstate!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, I hate I didn't see this until now (and clearly forgot about it). I don't know where my brain is.

Regardless...All our fingers and toes are crossed for a successful surgery.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope and pray that Tiny does great at the vets.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking for updates ???


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Tiny are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending more good thoughts and prayers for Tiny.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Message From Barb*

I had a message from Barb about Tiny she asked me to relate--and I just got back from the vets with my guy so sorry for the delay--



> she did WONDERFUL, she looks GREAT, and I will post later


So, GREAT NEWS!! I'm sure Barb will fill in the details when she has the chance.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry, not sure how I missed this thread. Hoping everything goes well with Tiny at her appointment!!!

Just read about the update..........great news for Tiny!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lots of people pulling for you all.... hoping for some update.....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update! I was thinking of ms. Tiny today and hoping all went well. Hope to hear a more detailed update as soon as she can post.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Glad everything is good for Tiny!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hooray for Tiny!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Yaaay!!:roflmao:Great Golden news for Tiny and for Mommy Barb! Can't wait to read the update from Barb!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for Tiny (and Barb, of course)!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wonderful news! Sooo happy to hear all is well!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Good News!*

Great to hear that Tiny did so well. I have a 15 yr. old adopted 8 lb. Skipperkee/Yorkie mix (LilBit) that has a Stage 4/5 (depends) heart murmur and a very enlarged heart. All labs at senior exam were like a youngster. She has never needed a dental, but has very bad breath and they want to put her out to clean out her tear ducts. I really don't want to put her under.....glad that your Tiny did so well. Maybe I will rethink and have the procedure done. :wavey:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_"she did WONDERFUL, she looks GREAT, and I will post later "_

Made my day - again.::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!
Thanks so much for all the well wishes!

The news about Tiny is all good. In fact, all great!
They got her doped up and relaxed this morning, and then gave her some propofol as my vet had said he was going to do. 
First he checked her teeth and gums, to see if he was going to have to do a full dental under full anesthesia. GREAT NEWS, no abcessed teeth, no apparent rotten teeth (he didn't do xrays but checked and probed real carefully). Then he was able to check her ear carefully, and it turned out the growth was attached by a thick stalk, but not all of the growth was attached so he was able to remove it fairly simply. He cauterized the blood supply, which he said was a pretty good size, and she has just 2 stitches. She doesn't even need to wear the cone, unless she messes with it a lot, but so far she hasn't. So more good news!
When he was done, he had us come in the back and sit on the floor with her for a few minutes while she came around and re-oriented herself. Within 10 minutes she was struggling to get up, so we took her outside for a while. She was completely back to normal, pulling on the leash, strong and happy. It was just amazing!
The only bad news was not unexpected. He did xrays of her hips and knees, and her left knee has very, very bad arthritis. We suspected as much, but wanted to be sure it wasn't cancer (which he doubted) or a soft tissue injury, like ACL, which would have been possible. So now we are going to be able to come up with a comprehensive treatment plan, now that we know what's wrong. Her right hip has some arthritis, but not as much as you'd expect in a dog that's almost 15. Her left hip has almost none. The left knee is horrible, the right knee isn't great but much better than the left. Her spine has a lot of arthritis.
She is completely herself, as if it never even happened.
My vet is wonderful. He is simply the best vet in the whole world. Not only to do it this way, but to even allow us to stay, and to go sit with her while she came out from the drugs, and well, everything.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, that is some great news


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous Update!! I'm so glad she didn't need the full dental. I hope your vet and you come up with a good plan to treat the arthritis issues. Do you think you could try acupuncture out with her? I know you thought she might not tolerate it. I thought the same with Barkley, but the holistic acupuncture vet told me not to worry and she was right-he did very well, and as you already know, it works wonders on dogs! Keep up the good work and I'm so excited that she'll be celebrating 15 years in good health!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm just now seeing this and couldn't be happier for you and Tiny. My heart kind of sunk when I read your op. So grateful that she's doing so well...I can hear the joy and relief in your voice!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats really good news


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I just saw this post...such great news for you and Tiny!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So far the amantadine and more rimadyl (she's just now on what would be considered a normal dose, she was on a low dose before) seem to be doing the trick. I know this will progress, and at that time we will see how she responds to acupuncture. My vet is of the opinion that acupuncture will do more for her than laser therapy (he also has recently added laser therapy) will. 
I'm going to research now how they treat human arthritis (heat, ice, etc) and see what else I can come up with for day-to-day relief, now that we know for certain what we are dealing with.
I'm just elated. I couldn't bear the thought of losing her, too.



Dallas Gold said:


> Fabulous Update!! I'm so glad she didn't need the full dental. I hope your vet and you come up with a good plan to treat the arthritis issues. Do you think you could try acupuncture out with her? I know you thought she might not tolerate it. I thought the same with Barkley, but the holistic acupuncture vet told me not to worry and she was right-he did very well, and as you already know, it works wonders on dogs! Keep up the good work and I'm so excited that she'll be celebrating 15 years in good health!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!! Way to go Tiny. So glad to hear the good news. I love your vet too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and now I need to go fax a claim for $780.06 (last 3 visits) to VPI and see how much of it they are in the mood to pay!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Good news from vets is so wonderful! Hurray for Tiny!!!!! And for you!

Thinking of what has worked for arthritis in my kids.... Adequan injections. Deramaxx, even better than Rimadyl. Hydrotherapy (thinking underwater treadmill) to strengthen muscles and improve mobility, aside from the sheer joy of a swimming pool devoted to dogs.

After fighting so for HRH Toby, you know all of this better than I do, of course.

Holding Tiny and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

SOOO happy to hear the good news about Tiny! I'll be waiting for lots of happy stories about Tiny as she eases into 15 with clean teeth and a less itchy ear


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::jamming::jamming::jamming::appl::appl::appl::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:

I'm so very happy for you and Tiny!!! Great news!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The best outcome you could have hoped for. Fantastic news!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonderful news! I bet it's great to have some good news for a change.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Didnt see this yesterday, but am glad today brought good news.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!! OK Tiny tell your Mom to get shopping for all those birthday presents you're expecting


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news. Good girl Tiny, make your mom happy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb and TIny*

Barb and Tiny

Just seeing this now and I'm ecstatic for the GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is great news! Extra kisses for Tiny.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome news! Sunny and Maddie send licks and sniffs, me...I send a snout kiss and extra behind the ear scratchies...the OTHER ear of course!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Very happy to read she did well


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What fantastic news!! I am so happy for Tiny and you. The relief must be overwhelming. Sending lots of hugs and kisses for this special girl.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My vet just left me a message (he called to check on Tiny) that said, "you know that tick panel you told me not to bother running? It was negative".
He cracks me up.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, what a relief, so glad everything turned out ok! You've had enough to deal with for now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So happy for the good news! You're vet is a funny guy, lol.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that things went well and keeping you and Tiny in our thoughts and prayers for MUCH more time together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet just left me a message (he called to check on Tiny) that said, "you know that tick panel you told me not to bother running? It was negative".
> He cracks me up.


:smooch:

I love him! There's one more thing you "weren't going to worry about" that you don't have to worry about.


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy to hear Tiny came through everything okay


----------

